# We made our decision on name brand for the AR



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I was looking at AR's with my son I even did a post on an AR called a Core. I have been looking for 
another AR with my son. After looking and pricing just about everything we could find we finally 
made a decision. We are going to go with a Colt. Just the standard Le6920. 

For the quality and piece of mind knowing you can depend on it the price is Good.
He asked me if I regretted paying what I did for my Colt I said "no" 

That made it clear to us what a good deal really is and it has nothing to do with price.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

You will be pleased.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

A Righteous Rampant Pony


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

cool.
it is good to teach your kids that sometimes the good stuff costs more.
and how to shop for the best you can get.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

You made a helluva choice there - congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

*insert obligatory picture request here*


----------

